# Anyone ride Hwy 50 across Nevada? (OATBRAN)....



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I was thinking of a credit card tour across Nevada, following the OATBRAN route, but on my own, unsupported. I lived in Reno for a few years and travelled throughout the region, so I'm familiar with Northern Nevada, but I wasn't a cyclist back then, so I don't really think I filed-away any specific information regarding HWY 50 and it's level of comfort regarding cycling conditions....

Is this a road to stay away from, or is it commonly ridden by cyclists? 

I was thinking of doing the exact city-to-city route from South Lake Tahoe to Ely.

Are there car rentals in Ely, Nevada? I could finish the ride, then rent a car and drive to Salt Lake from Ely, then take Amtrak back to Sacramento.

Anyone?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Redrex,

Highway 50 is an interesting route. It depends on how you do it. I've driven it more times than I care to admit and have ridden parts of it around Carson City, Fallon, Austin, etc. First off, there are no car rentals in Ely unless something has really changed out there. It is a barely surviving town with not much of anything. Hotels aren't a problem, there is one modern grocery store, and several fast food joints and decent hometown food joints. I believe Greyhound operates out of there but I don't know if they would take your bike. Doing the route you would likely have to do it in the following order and I'll give you the info on the towns as much as possible:
1. Tahoe to Fallon: Very congested road until you hit Fallon. Lots of studder bumps for the first 40 miles or so. No shortage of stores, hotels, food, etc. until you get past Dayton, NV and then it gets more and more sparse until you reach fallon. Don't depend on anything beyond Silver Springs. Towns like Silver Springs don't have much more than a bar and a gas station andmany other towns are listed on maps but don't offer services. Fallon is nice and has the hotels and what not.
2. Fallon to the Junction of 367 Gabbs Highway is desolate as all get out crossing the Salt Flats. Hit this area very early in the morning or the crosswinds can send you into the alkali muck with a nice splat. No support whatsoever and no water. At the junction of 367there is a bar, small store, and motel of sorts that is mostly open. You can resupply here but it is a strange joint. It's actually about a 1/2 mile down 367. About 50 miles from Fallon.
3. 367 to Austin, NV. Austin is cool the road is desolate. I was stationed here for about a year when I worked for the forest service. A couple of hotels, gas stations, and restaurants/bars. Don't expect much else. No grocery stores. T-Rex operates a bike shop of sorts here but they only have a few parts and what not. Great cookies and ice cream though. 110 miles from Fallon.
4. Austin to Eurkea. Eureka has hotels and food. You have to climb a mother of a pass out of Austin though. Eat your carbs! I love climbing it but it can kick your tail. 180 miles or something like that from Fallon. Again zilch for support in between towns. Better scenery now though. Bigger mountains too unfortunately.
5. Eureka to Ely: Not much except mountains and scenery. Ely is a great little dying boom town. Last gold and copper mines shut down sometime ago and the town is feelign the effects. There are plenty of places to stay and eat and is largest town since Fallon. Very little if any support between the towns. 

As far as bikers, I know of people that do it off and on every few years and have had no complaints. They normally do it in groups and share some of the responsibility in carrying parts. They've done bob trailers and panniers and neither have said which is better really. When I was driving between Reno and Austin a couple of times a week I would see 1 - 5 groups every trip. Never saw single riders but that probably doesn't mean much. A lot of time they were groups of women so probably safer in numbers concept. The road is well taken care of and has decent shoulders on the majority of it. It's freakin' hot in July - August and weather can be very good or very bad in June depending on how it's feeling that week. I've been snowed on one week in June and 100 degrees a week later. If you are used to touring you should have no problems but just know you'll have to be self sufficient and carrying lots of water. There are books and resources that can help you get the numbers for the hotels and give you more info. But, it is very doable and could be fun if you like lots of up and down. Great way to see Nevada.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply! I wouldn't be touring with panniers, likely just a clip-on rack, small change of clothes, credit card, two 24oz bottles and possibly two more on the small rack. I figure maybe four Clif bars to start, four big bottles of water, forage along the way!


----------

